# Neuer email-Virus in Umlauf (Trojaner)



## Don Pablo (29 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

habe gestern eine dubiose email erhalten und an die TU Berlin sowie Bitdefender weitergeleitet. Daraufhin wurde die folgende Meldung auf der Internetseite der TU-Berlin veröffentlicht. Inzwischen habe ich auch die Bestätigung von Bitdefender, dass es sich tatsächlich um einen Virus handelt.

Vorgebliches Microsoft-Update mit Trojanischem Pferd
Mit einem Betreff wie „Achtung! Wichtige Nachrichten von Microsoft Windows Update!“ werden Spam-artig Mails verbreitet, die im Anhang eine ZIP-Datei namens "md56.zip" mitbringen. Die darin enthaltene Datei "md56.exe" ist ein Trojanisches Pferd. Derzeit erkennen nur wenige Antivirus-Programme den Schädling.

Nachzulesen auf der folgenden Internetseite:

http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/weblog.shtml

Gruß
Don Pablo


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neuer email-Virus in Umlauf (Trojaner)*

Mein Free-AV hat das Ding schon gestern Abend erkannt

```
--> ms56.exe
      [FUND]      Ist das Trojanische Pferd TR/Dldr.Harnig.BP.3
      [INFO]      Die Datei wurde ins Quarantäneverzeichnis unter dem Namen '44af00b4.qua' verschoben!
```
MfG
L.


----------



## Don Pablo (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neuer email-Virus in Umlauf (Trojaner)*

Hallo Stalker2002

wahrscheinlich waren freeAV bzw. Antivir die ersten, die das erkannt haben. Inzwischen erkennt auch Bitdefender den Virus.
Sollte auch als Warnung an alle anderen gedacht sein. Schließlich kann sich ja trotz bester Absicherung doch noch jemand einschmuggeln.

Gruß
Don Pablo


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neuer email-Virus in Umlauf (Trojaner)*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/138826/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/73627


> Trojaner tarnt sich als Windows-Update
> 
> Unter der Betreffzeile "Achtung! Wichtige Nachrichten von Microsoft Windows Update!" sollen E-Mail-Anwender seit dem vergangenen Wochenende dazu verleitet werden, einen Spyware-Trojaner auf ihrem PC zu installieren.


alle Jahre wieder
http://www.tecchannel.de/news/themen/business/416752/


> Xombe - Trojaner tarnt sich als Windows-Update Vom 09.01.2004 16:15


http://www.gmx.net/de/themen/computer/internet/sicherheit/1529966.html


> Sicherheit  09.11.2005  Trojaner gibt sich als Windows-Update aus


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neuer email-Virus in Umlauf (Trojaner)*

Ein  Kommentar aus dem Heiseforum
http://www.heise.de/security/news/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=10514049&forum_id=98312
und die passende Antwort 
http://www.heise.de/security/news/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=10514158&forum_id=98312


----------



## Don Pablo (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neuer email-Virus in Umlauf (Trojaner)*

Hallo Captain Picard,

danke für die Links. Besonders die schon älteren.
Als ich die email erhalten habe, war aber noch nirgends ein aktueller Hinweis. Weder bei PCWelt, Heise, Hoax-info, noch sonst irgendwo. Erst am nächsten Tag war dort etwas zu finden.
Mit den Beiträgen aus dem Heiseforum rennst du bei mir offene Türen ein. Das deckt sich 100%ig mit meiner Meinung.

Gruß
Don Pablo


----------



## SPAMkiller (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Neuer email-Virus in Umlauf (Trojaner)*

Auch in diesem Fall gilt: Microsoft versendet NIEMALS Sicherheitspatches und Hotfixes per mail. Deswegen sind auch diese Mails grundsätzlich als SPAM und Virenverteiler einzustufen.


----------



## SPAMkiller (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Neuer email-Virus in Umlauf (Trojaner)*

Nachtrag: Microsoft Betriebssystem- und Browsersicherheitsupdates  gibt es unter dieser Adresse: http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R1150/V31site/default.htm . Da sollte man regelmässig vorbeischauen. Wer noch mit dem Internetexplorer arbeitet, gelangt über das Browsermenü ""Extras" --> "Windows Update" auch dorthin.

Grüße


----------



## Hippo (8 Juni 2012)

Aktuelle Trojanerfälle aus dem Sommer 2012 werden hier behandelt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/forderung-nach-vertragsbruch-23-05-2012-nutzer-xxxxxxx.38912/


----------

